# Assumed female tame pied cockatiel for rehome.



## Joe4 (Mar 12, 2010)

Assumed female tame pied cockatiel for rehome.

My sister took on a beautiful pied cockatiel from a local pet shop about six months ago as she had just bought her own property and her and her boyfriend had always wanted a bird. 
She must have been hand reared as she is very tame and loves attention. She is still young and has recently started laying eggs. She will happily fly around the room and spend long periods perched on people that she knows – she really does love being out the cage. The problem is that my sister is a nurse and has recently been promoted and is working more frequent shifts which means she has less time to devote to the bird. She is becoming a bit sqwarky as she wants more attention and my sisters irregular shift pattern means she comes out as and when which isn’t ideal 
For this reason they have taken the difficult decision to rehome her. This bird has so much potential and after a bit more work will be an amazing companion. We are in no rush to find her the right home – what is important is that she will be loved and looked after. She will come without a cage as she could now do with something a bit larger. 
Only loving homes need apply as I am determined to find the right owner! We are doing this because she has so much potential and it’s the best thing for her. 
Any questions – please PM me.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Whereabouts does your sister live?


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 12, 2010)

She is of course female as she has laid eggs. I put assumed as that is what we were told when we got her :bash:

She is in Maidstone, Kent.


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bumpppp


----------

